# Amplificador simple a 3A



## electro-nico (Oct 13, 2008)

hola gente, les cuento que hace unos meses me compre un transformador de 36 + 36 a 3 amper .. para armar un amplificador .. por tema de tiempo, no pude realizarlo y ahora estoy buscando alguno pero no me decido .. en lo posible de 60w rms para arriba en una carga de 4 ohms .. bueno desde ya le agradesco a aquel que pueda aportar en el tema ..

gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 13, 2008)

hola... el que publico luciperro.. en el post diagramas amplificador.. de 100w con 3a te alcanza para una placa.saludos


----------



## electro-nico (Oct 13, 2008)

otra pregunta .. con cuanta potencia deberia potenciar un pioneer ts-w307 12", si alguien lo tiene y lo alimenta con una potencia casera .. 

salu2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 13, 2008)

Armate uno stereo con 2 LM3886TF, tienen una potencia muy buena, buena calidad de audio.

te recomiendo que para mover bien un parlante, te remitas a sus caracteristicas tecnicas.

o sea, debes saber q voltaje, q corrientee y q potencia tolera. la ganancia en dB que puede disipar. entre otras cositas.

de esta manera podras utilizarlo bien y sin romperlo.

yo tengo unos bafles grandes y con un amplificador de 25+25 hago fiestas pequeñas, y suenan barbaro.

saludos.


----------



## electro-nico (Oct 13, 2008)

music power : 1200w
nominal power : 400w rms
spl : 89db

dj_draco el amplificador que me decis cuantos watts tira?

salu2


----------



## lalex (Oct 13, 2008)

Fijate en el buscador del foro, y pone 


amplificador de 130w a 8ohms...  usa justo ese transformador,, segun mi profe, ese amplificador se la re banca,, yo lo estoy armando... pero estereo... osea mi transformador es de 6A, pero igual uno de 3A te sirve para una placa-...



Saludos


----------



## MFK08 (Oct 13, 2008)

llevo probando 3 LM3886TF y ninguno funciono...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 14, 2008)

jejeje, depende de donde compres tu los materiales.

tienes que tener en cuenta que los chinos hacen copias perfectas de los materiales japoneses, europeos y yankees.

hay q tener cuidado, pq los elementos chinos, se ven igualitos, pero ya sabemos de qué calidad son.

saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Oct 14, 2008)

En componentes electronicos los chinos ya tienen normas de calidad propias.. mas pesima que pesima .. copias perfectamente basuras..    ya me tienen podrido .. aca casi ni se consiguen transistores originales.. o por lo menos buenos


----------



## maxep (Oct 14, 2008)

hola ectro-nico mira ante ayer un amigo me trajo su pio 307d4 .el lo mueve con una boss cx650 (mentirosos 100rms x cada canal) usa toda la pote para el sub osea 400rms mentirosos rms. supongamos q dan 350rms lo mueve al 110%. le arme una caja slot port y la verdad q suena fuertisiimo, baja muy bien y con buena calidad.
tmb probe ese sub con 2 tda1562 con filtro pasabajos. dandole asi 140rms en total. la verdad q me sorprendio lo q sonaba. claro sonaba a 140rms.  la excursion era un 50% y volumen obviamente un 50%.


----------



## leop4 (Oct 14, 2008)

ami me pasa lo mismo con los tda7377 ya hice como 8 y de los 8 hasta ahora 2 me funcionaron bien jeje.
aparte el titulo es (chaskido en amplificador de 130W rms) osea este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about7474.html


----------



## oZon (Oct 22, 2008)

Me parese que es poca corriente para amplificadores de 100W

saludos 

oZon


----------



## zap (Oct 23, 2008)

no tira 100 tira 80 90W mas o menos. yo lo hice y esta muy bueno digamos que es para guitarra jaja.


----------

